# First time starting DNP! any advice is much appreciated



## dominiinferni (May 1, 2015)

Hi guys, I am 6 foot 90kgs and around 18% bf, next week im gonna start DNP for the first time, my source is Sigma-Aldrich with 98% pure dnp.
I would like to ask you guys for any advice regardind nutrition and what supplements to take with it. Any info is much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2015)

How much for how long?


----------



## Jada (May 1, 2015)

DON'T USE DNP... reason u dont even have a clue to ur answer on ur question on the diet aspect.  That is number 1. If u don't know how to eat on dnp... u will DIE NIGG@!!!!!!!


----------



## dominiinferni (May 1, 2015)

come on Jada I know how to make my  diets, not an idiot and certanly not new to BB, just new on a forum. I know you can eat isocaloric from what i have read. just additional info is great to have. 

@Pillar: I was thinking for 10 days. I dont want to exceed 500mg for the first time cutting with this.


----------



## dominiinferni (May 1, 2015)

And im running tren ace and test.enth.


----------



## dominiinferni (May 1, 2015)

anybody out there?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 1, 2015)

You don't really want to be running a cycle on DNP. Especially tren


----------



## TriniJuice (May 1, 2015)

Where's gupta when u need em....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 1, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> Where's gupta when u need em....



He's back under the title PCT-LABS


----------



## Azog (May 1, 2015)

I agree, you don't need DNP. Especially not on a trend cycle. Especially with 18% bodyfat. Most people grossly underestimate their bodyfat, meaning you're prolly 22%. 22%, shit losing fat would be a breeze on tren. Save the DNP and just eat less carbs.


----------



## mickems (May 1, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> He's back under the title PCT-LABS



joking or for real?


----------



## wabbitt (May 1, 2015)

mickems said:


> joking or for real?



Very much for real.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 1, 2015)

mickems said:


> joking or for real?



Like Wabbit said, I'm serious. Not joking.


----------



## dominiinferni (May 1, 2015)

OK,look guys I would like to partake on BB show in a month and a half so I would like to get as much fat as possbile off me. I will drop Tren and try a 10 day DNP cycle, so please dont try to set my mind of it. I am going to do it as safely as possible and follow whatever advice you have,as long as it doesnt include not trying DNP. Please any advices are really appreciated.


----------



## dominiinferni (May 1, 2015)

And not to mention I have 100 grams of DNP so there is no need to save it. Its legal in our country and pretty easy to get, 100g, with. So please guys your advice and personal experiences would be a great deal of help to me!

Please don't talk about pricing here.


----------



## dominiinferni (May 1, 2015)

Is T3 for a 10 cycle mandatory? does it suppres thyroid so much in 10 days that metabolism slows down? Wouldt wanna get all the fat back


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 1, 2015)

No need for T3. 

And please don't mention pricing. Especially since you listed your "source" bc it makes you sound like a salesman not a member.


----------



## Azog (May 1, 2015)

You're not getting in shape for a show in a month and a half. Period. You're way too far off the mark at 18% bodyfat. DNP won't save you.


----------



## dominiinferni (May 21, 2015)

I grossly over estimated my bf% , after a two fellow bb-ers judge me at 15% before starting cycle, on 500mg now till saturday then Im ending the cycle. Thanks for all the scare about DNP...if you take your supps and drink enough water, you will be fine. Trust me...!


----------

